# testosterone shot at the same time as allergy shot



## deut649 (Jun 11, 2010)

how would I bill the patient coming in for his testosterone shot and also his allergy injection at the same code.  we billed it as 95117 and 96372, no j code due to the patient providing the testosterone.  Insurance paid the allergy injection but denied the 96372.  any advice?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Jun 11, 2010)

maybe rebill with modifer 59 and send documentation to support both injections


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 14, 2010)

What was the denial reason?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 14, 2010)

They are most-likely denying thinking you are double coding for one injection. But what some coders/billers are findings is the payers are denying the injection when no drug is billed. So, 

Code the 95117 for the allergy injection with the allergy DX

Code 96372-59 for the testosteron injection at regular fee
Code J10xx for the testosteron drug itself.  But bill at .01 cent since pt brought in his own drug
Code both with the appropriate DX


----------



## deut649 (Jun 16, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks everyone


----------

